# Great gearing set-up for tandem touring or hill climbers



## mazobob (Jan 21, 2002)

We pull a BOB Trailer and after much research we have come up with a GREAT gearing set-up!!! Just thought we would pass on a great combination for a touring tandem. Try a setup with raceface chainrings 24,34, 46 and an 8 speed SRAM 11,12,14,16,18,21,26 and 32.
This combination gives a gear inch range from 20- 112 with very even spacing, so no big changes when shifting.
Your comments?


----------

